# Ritchey Breakaway Cross - biggest tires?



## JFRCross (May 25, 2007)

Hello, I am registered for Iceman Cometh and I am hoping to do it on my Breakaway Cross. What is the widest tire that I can fit? 

Thanks


----------



## Ritchey_Dave (Apr 23, 2010)

Due to the variance in manfactures' actual tire sizes and how much air you put in them it's hard to be for sure. You can pretty much fit all the 35s out there and some of the 40s (Ritchey 40s for sure). Hope this helps and good luck in your race!


----------

